# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  الرجاء طلب فك شفره lg p769

## Ahmeeed

جهاز من امريكا t&t
الرجاء اريد فك الجهاز لبنتى الصغيره
iemi
013771003474724

----------

